# Anyone uses CanadianTire's HuntShield line of products?



## ouird (Sep 8, 2015)

I cant attest for their boots, but I have a pair of their pants, and a shell jacket and I really like them.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/huntshield-open-season-softshell-hunter-pant-1752500p.html#srp

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/huntshield-stalker-softshell-hunter-jacket-1752004p.html#srp

Ive been using them as an outside layer above my other gear. they are comfortable, quiet, and waterproof.


----------



## dpoisson (May 29, 2016)

Thanks! I was looking at those as well for moose hunting.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have the boots and love them


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

My fiancée just got them and she hates them. Didn't keep her warm at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

My Wife has an insulated hunting suit and loves it.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

dh1 said:


> My fiancée just got them and she hates them. Didn't keep her warm at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sounds like the stuff Walmart sells. Wife bought the coat and bibs and they aren't warm at all. Was very disappointing


----------

